# Finally found an 1890s-1920s era marsh dump!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 29, 2018)

Over the weekend I went to the woods with a dump I had found a while back. I was not planning on digging at that spot, I was just hiking. As fate would have it I eventually stumbled upon an embankment into a marsh and when I looked down I saw remnants of a premier dressing bottle. I carefully climbed down the embankment and I couldn't believe it. There was glass, pottery, and metal everywhere in the marsh and on the bank. Most of it dated to the 1920s but there were many 1890s and older shards. I swiped my feet across the leaves and located some surface finds. I did not have any tools with me so I could only swipe the leaves. I also found a broken New England Bottling Co. From Westerly, and a broken Jacob Wirth and Co. Blob. I will go back to this spot when I am able to and I will dig, I can't wait!!!

Here are the surface finds:




Left to Right: blank 1930s medicine, 3 in 1 oil, blown blank med, broken 2 oz Wheelers drug store Mystic, Conn (crier), and a P.E.P. and Co. Patented jar (oyster jar?).


----------



## BottleDragon (Oct 29, 2018)

Pretty nice find! Feels good to stumble onto something like that doesn't it? 

It sounds like the area has a lot of potential, so it should be fun to see what else you can pull out of there.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah, Sounds like some good Potential if you found a blob. Is it gettiing too Cold to dig & do you have to wait till spring. Bottles in water that freeze can break unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Sounds exciting!  You may want to invest in a pair of hip waders.  You can get them for about $50 and I usually make my money back in 1-2 marsh digs.  If you can post a picture or two of the site I can give you some suggestions of how to go about digging it.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 30, 2018)

It will be getting cold soon, but I will try to get some digging hopefully in. Ribottleguy, I will post some pictures when I get around to going back. I think my marsh dump is a bit small, but I haven't really found the edges yet either.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 30, 2018)

Those are some nice finds! I can't wait to see what else you pull out!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 30, 2018)

Here are some pictures I took. The red line is the bottom area of the dump while the red arrows symbolize where it starts to incline. When the photos were taken the mud is flooded because it is a higher tide but at low tide mud and bottles are visible. 





Here is a surface find I spotted while taking the photos, a watermans ink...


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2018)

Today I will be visiting this dump and actually digging finally. I will dig for at least a couple hours and I will post my finds when I get them cleaned up. Hopefully I get some 1890s bottles!


----------



## jc_john1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Good Luck! I hope you bring home some good ones.


----------



## timofthree (Nov 10, 2018)

Fingers crossed!


----------

